# Prüfen, ob JRE installiert ist....



## RLott (8. Mai 2007)

Moin zusammen,

gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit aus Java heraus zu prüfen, ob eine JRE installiert ist (Registry, ...) ? 
Falls ja, wie muss ich das programmatisch umsetzen ?

Gruß
Reiner


----------



## Benzol (8. Mai 2007)

Das geht doch garnicht, da du, damit das Java-Programm läuft, die JRE brauchen tust  Ich habe mal bei JavaScript etwas gelesen... da gab es was, um zu überpürfen, ob Java installiert und aktiviert ist.


----------



## pria (8. Mai 2007)

Wenn man die jar Daten mit jsmooth packt , hat das ne eingebaute kontroll funktion ob java existiert.


----------



## zerix (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

also eine Möglichkeit mit Java zu prüfen, ob das JRE installierst ist, dass dein Programm läuft. Ich glaube das dürfte Prüfung genug sein. 
Ohne JRE wird dein Programm gar nicht laufen, so dass dein Programm das dann gar nicht prüfen kann. 
Also kann dein Programm sagen, wenn es gestartet wird, dass ein JRE installiert ist.  

MFG

zEriX


----------

